# Apache streikt...



## pc_helferlein (8. Aug. 2008)

Nach Installation von ISPConfig schien alles zu funktionieren, dann spielte ich in das web Verzeichnis PHP Daten ein. Prompt ging es los,
der apache sendete die PHP Dateien als unbekannten dateityp als Download. Selbes Problem tritt auch bei meinen CGI's auf und ich weiß nicht wieso.Ich erhielt bei keiner installation eine fehlermeldung oder sonst etwas. 

Es kommt mir fast so vor als ob irgendwo ich was übersehen habe.
Habe suse 10,3 mit ispconfig als Virtuelle maschine auf basis der Workstation 5 laufen damit die kompatibel mit ESX und VM Ware Server ist.

Weiß zufällig jemand WO und in WELCHER config datei das addhandler oder sethandler für die cgi und php fehlen?

MfG


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Schau mal in die Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php, da musst Du den Typ der PHP Einbindung für SuSE ändern, da SuSE da mal wieder alles anders macht als andere Linux Distributionen. Was Du machen musst, steht dort in den Kommentaren.

Danach musst Du etwas in den Web-Einstellungen eines Webs ändern und auf speichern klicken, damit die Konfiguration neu geschrieben wird.

Siehe auch:

http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig-2.x-first-steps


----------



## pc_helferlein (8. Aug. 2008)

Ups, hinter jeder Zeile ist ein schwarz hinterlegtes weisses accend Circonflex ^

Das kenn ich nur von einem Problem her, falsche formatierung aber wieso tritt das da auf?
Kannst du Till mal bei dir nachschauen ob im midnight commander dieses Zeichwen in der Config auch hinter jeder Zeile steht?
*verwirrt bin*

Wenn ja kein wunder das es streikt.


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Das ist ok und hat auch mit Deinem Problem nichts zu tun. In der 2.2.24er Version hat die Datei eine falsche Kodierung, da hat ebre keinerlei Auswirkunden auf die Funktion, da pHP mit Wundows und Linux Linebreaks gleicehrmaßen gut zurecht kommt.


----------



## pc_helferlein (8. Aug. 2008)

Perfekt, die PHP Datein gehn jetzt, nur warum die vgi noch streiken weiß ich nicht :-S
Entweder hat mich das rumarbeiten in der Materie Blind gemacht oder der Urlaub is überfällig 

Wie kommt es das er die CGI directives richtig setzt aber die dateien dennoch senden will?


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

Hast Du die CGI auch ausführbar gemacht?


----------



## pc_helferlein (8. Aug. 2008)

chmod 777 und user eben der User dem es gehört. Wobei die besitzrechte bei
chmod 777 egal sind weil es ja so markiert ist das es jeder ausführen darf.

Und anonsten steh ich grad auf dem schlauch.
Das php hab ich durch editieren der php5.conf unter /etc/apache2/conf.d zum laufen bekommen. Hierfür musste ich nur das ## ISPCOFNIG INSTALL ## aus den Zeilen herausnehmen so das am ende als Zeile dann:
AddHandler application/x... anstelle AddHandler ## ISPCOFNIG INSTALL ## application/x 
dastand.


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

> Und anonsten steh ich grad auf dem schlauch.
> Das php hab ich durch editieren der php5.conf unter /etc/apache2/conf.d zum laufen bekommen. Hierfür musste ich nur das ## ISPCOFNIG INSTALL ## aus den Zeilen herausnehmen so das am ende als Zeile dann:
> AddHandler application/x... anstelle AddHandler ## ISPCOFNIG INSTALL ## application/x
> dastand.


keine gute Idee, damit hast Du jetzt die ISPConfig Konfiguration deaktiviert. Wenn das die Lösung gewesen wäre, hätte ich Dir das geschrieben.


----------



## pc_helferlein (8. Aug. 2008)

Ups holy moly. Das ist natürlich schlecht....
Ich muss zugeben die komplexität dieses ISP Config Systems übersteigt eindeutig meine mir derzeit zur verfügung stehenden Freiräume. Ich kann nicht ein System verstehen wenn ich nebnher Arbeiten erledige.
Ich mach die änderung mal flink rückgängig. Das CGI-Problem hat sich hierfür jetzt von allein in wohlgefallen aufgelöst, da hatte der Brwoser nen Schluckauf, nach ner neu installation wars weg. komischerweise.

Wo sind die Handler der applications denn nun gesetzt? Ich würd da gern das Problem auch nochgelöst bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2008)

> Wo sind die Handler der applications denn nun gesetzt? Ich würd da gern das Problem auch nochgelöst bekommen.


Hatte ich in Post #2 beschrieben.

Also die Zeile für PHP so ändern, dass dort addhandler steht:

$go_info["server"]["apache2_php"] = 'addhandler'; // one string of one or more comma seperated options: 'filter' = set PHP filters, 'addtype' = Set PHP addtype, 'both' = Set Filter + Addtype, 'engine' = Use "php_admin_flag engine on/off", suphp = SuPHP wrapper enabled, 'addhandler' = Set PHP AddHandler (nescessary for SuSE 10.2)


----------



## pc_helferlein (8. Aug. 2008)

Danke, danke danke danke danke


Ich hab mich entschlossen, ich geh in Urlaub das kann so nich weitergehen *lach*

Man so langsam war ich noch nie im begreifen...


----------

